# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Biomex, GP, QD labs picture

## incipio

Ok I have winstrol tabs from biomex and test E. The test E from biomex top is not on as straight but is on tight. Next is GP test cyp and the tops are a not on perfectly straight but they are on very tight and there website says it is a legit. I am just kinda of skeptical. The last is QD anavar . Has anyone had any issues or used these labs before. I have had very good luck with Kalpa Pharm and I am just testing out other labs. Any solid input would be nice.

----------


## Gaspaco

Real

----------

